# Δυο παροιμίες



## Theseus (Jul 1, 2018)

Έχει ένας συνάδελφος/μια συνάδελφη ακούσει τις εξής παροιμίες;

-Συγχώρεσέ με, κυρ' αγελάδα [που χρησιμοποιείται όταν κάποιαν μπέρδεψες με κάποια άλλη]
-Σύμπα (σικ), γριά, το μονοδαύλιο ενόσο νάρθει το τριδαύλιο. [χρησιμοποιείται ως ενθάρρυνση για λιτότητα].


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2018)

Είναι: ο συνάδελφος, η συνάδελφος (ή αν προτιμάς, η συναδέλφισσα, αλλά δεν συνιστώ τη χρήση του αν δεν ξέρεις καλα πότε δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις). 
Τα άλλα δεν τα ξέρω.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 1, 2018)

Σ'´ ευχαριστώ, ΣΒΕ. Θα είμαι πιο προσεκτικός την επόμενη φορά τώρα που ξέρω τις παγίδες του όρου αυτού. Τι ακριβώς είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ της χρήσης του 'συνάδερφος' (θηλυκό) και του 'συναδέλφισσα';


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2018)

συμπάω: συδαυλίζω τη φωτιά


----------



## Theseus (Jul 2, 2018)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, Σάραντ. Έτσι είναι η προστακτική έγκλιση. Το ρήμα δεν μπορούσα να το βρω πουθενά. Εκτιμώ τις γνώσεις σου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2018)

Theseus said:


> -Συγχώρεσέ με, κυρ' αγελάδα [που χρησιμοποιείται όταν κάποιαν μπέρδεψες με κάποια άλλη]



Εγώ για το μπέρδεμα θυμάμαι μόνο το (σόκιν) ανέκδοτο με το «Sorry, Sam».

Μπορείτε να το δείτε και σε παλιά βιβλία. Εδώ είναι το ανέκδοτο που αρχίζει «There were two bulls».

https://books.google.gr/books?id=0txRH_ScotsC&pg=PA60#v=onepage&q&f=false

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και η ενθάρρυνση για λιτότητα με τα μονοδαύλια και τα τριδαύλια κάποιο σόκιν ανέκδοτο με κάνει να σκέφτομαι. Απλώς δεν το έχω ακούσει.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 2, 2018)

Χαχαχαχα! Συγχώρεσέ με, κύριε ταύρο, σε μπέρδεψα με αγελάδα...:) Μου αρέσει πολύ το σόκιν ανέκδοτο για το Γιώργο και το Σαμ! :):)


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2018)

Συναδέρφισσες αποκαλούσαν τις φοιτήτριες στο πανεπιστήμιο οι αριστεροί συμφοιτητές μας. 
Δεν είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιείς σε επίσημο κείμενο και όταν τη χρησιμοποιείς, τη χρησιμοποιείς με κάποια ελαφρότητα. Εκτός αν είσαι μέλος της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 3, 2018)

Γενικά η ποικιλία με το ρω αντί του λάμδα είναι πιο διαλεκτική ή λαϊκή σε λέξεις όπως _αδερφός_ (αντί _αδελφός_), _αρμυρός_ (αντί _αλμυρός_), _κόρφος_ (αντί _κόλπος_) κ.λπ.

Βέβαια συμβαίνει και το αντίθετο, όπως με τα –κάπως πιο διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους– _άροτρο_ και _αλέτρι_. Και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου η διαφορά στη χρήση δεν είναι σημαντική: το _άρμπουρο_ ίσως είναι λιγότερο συνηθισμένο από το _άλμπουρο_, αλλά εναλλακτική και για τα δύο είναι το _κατάρτι_, και επίσημα θα γράψεις _ιστός_.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks to all. I'll have my own iPad back tomorrow's that I can start answering in Greek again!:)


----------

